# Mexico



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Where are the Mexico deer pics, last year there were allot of big bucks posted ??


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Sho do love my Mexico hunting


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are some we let walk this season


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are some that didn't make it















Me on Doe Patrol


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Where in Mexico are hunting?


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

My buddy dropped him a drop tine buck


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Really nice pics.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Texican89 said:


> Where in Mexico are hunting?


Across tha border in Mexico wink wink


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

DPElite said:


> Across tha border in Mexico wink wink


Cool I was born in Guanajuato, Mexico, and all the locals there talk of seeing small jaguar looking cats. I really want to hunt out there!


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

No cats on our place at least not mountain lions but plenty bobcats


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Texican89 said:


> Cool I was born in Guanajuato, Mexico, and all the locals there talk of seeing small jaguar looking cats. I really want to hunt out there!


Very possible that they are Jaguarundi they have been seen as far up as Texas from what I have heard.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

justindfish said:


> Very possible that they are Jaguarundi they have been seen as far up as Texas from what I have heard.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


How big do they get? My uncle who has free roaming cattle on a mountain range said they kill his calves often. I'll try to post some pictures of the terrain.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Did not know U could shoot Does there.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Swampus said:


> Did not know U could shoot Does there.


You can get tags through angadi


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Been since 07' since our last trip-----when we hunted there we would just use a doe meat tag paper for the boarder---then someone told me it was "Illegal"--kinda freaked me out. Maybe it was diff. back then--dunno.

Just wish the pucker factor was gone. We loved it on the ranch.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old Mexico Buck*

Here's mine.


----------



## MexMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Great 10, glad to see hunters that have the cajones to hunt here.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Daaaammmmnnnn 10er that is a hoss of a Mexico Muy 

Congrats


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking 10pt, 10erbetter. Congrats!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice deer! I miss hunting down there. As far as doe permits, its almost impossible to get them. You have to prove to the authorities you have an infestation in order to get tags; same goes for cougars. As far as Jaguars, they do not roam anywhere close to the border. You can find them south of Monterrey high in the Sierra Madre, but very rare to see them no permits for jags and expect to spend life in jail or ditch out a fortune if you get caught killing one. A high ranking govt official in Mexico recently got busted for posing with jaguars he illegally hunted.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Is that a bear of some sorts?


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

That's the type of buck you hunt for in Old Mexico 10er


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> That's the type of buck you hunt for in Old Mexico 10er


Yes sir. Now I wanna do it again.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

I love Mexico!!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Old Mexico*

Me Too!!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pics. I'm looking for a lease this year, and after doing my research I'm leaning hard towards a Mexico lease. I've come across several pastures for lease, but unfortunately I don't have a group to lease with me. If anyone knows of a lease with an open spot please let me know.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Texican89 said:


> How big do they get? My uncle who has free roaming cattle on a mountain range said they kill his calves often. I'll try to post some pictures of the terrain.


Here is the wiki

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguarundi

Seems like the best description would be bobcat sized cougar so chances are that it's not them killing calves. Probably is cougars doing the killing. Sounds like he needs some donkeys roaming with the heard.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I let my BIG pet walk. I didn't have my camera the first time I saw him and it was raining the next time and I didn't want to get my camera wet. The next morning he jumped the fence and got killed at 4 yrs old. Never even got a pic of him.
Here are a couple others.:cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

kisssm


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice deer you got there bukkskin

Is that from down in Mexico?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Bukkskin, is that ranch near Presa Don Martin in Coahuila?


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Viva Mexico!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

DPElite said:


> Very nice deer you got there bukkskin
> 
> Is that from down in Mexico?





El Cazador said:


> Hey Bukkskin, is that ranch near Presa Don Martin in Coahuila?


Naw, way down in the red rock hills of Tamaulipas.

Here is a cool 8 and (I know I'm gonna get some heat for this, LOL) a VERY nice 2 yr old 10 with 2 nice kickers.

Keep'm coming boys.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots of nice ones for sure great pics ! I haven't hunted Mexico since the early 90s... I loved every trip... Lots of nice bucks y'all are growing there.... Brett


----------



## Jbguide (Jan 25, 2013)

Lots of nice Mexico bucks! Good to see people still hunting over there!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

10ERBETTER said:


> Me Too!!


That's a great pic of J's buck.

Congrats on the buck you killed, great looking deer.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Grande Venado said:


> That's a great pic of J's buck.
> 
> Congrats on the buck you killed, great looking deer.


You're right. That is an awesome pic. He has several of that buck before he decided to take him. Thanks.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got back from ranch and got all feeders filled up and our cowboy on the ranch inform us of some bad news

He found this deer dead right outside of my buddy's feeder pen 







Don't know exactly what happened maybe a rough rut or maybe got stabbed by another buck while fighting but none the less a hell of a buck to have lost as my buddy let this deer walk on numerous hunts


----------

